# Kid pics



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Jeez, I can't get enough of these little girls.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

So cute!! Love their markings!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Cuteness! Pictures like these just keep upping my baby fever...


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks. I still have baby fever. I have another doe due on February 5, and I can't wait to see what she gives me. I can't get enough of these doelings, though. I could watch them hop around and play all day long.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Do they haves names yet? Unofficial ones at least?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So much fun, aren't they?
My babies are about the same age, and they are so much fun to watch!!
I let them out every milking and let them run around the barn and play. They seem to have springs in their legs 
I still have 12 does to kid this year, but right now I'm just having a lot of fun with the 2 that I have.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Mom is Holiday Cookie, so I think I'm going with Chocolate Chip, Snickerdoodle, Gingersnap and Biscotti. Aka Lottie, Nicky, Ginger and Biscuit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cookie names are good, they look cute enough to nibble on.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Love the names!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the names, they are perfect and perfectly appropriate!


----------

